
Ask HN: What are your thoughts on .NET Core and its adoption - bolorundurowb
Its been a while now since the stable versions of .NET Core were released. Its currently on version 2.x. Can you give your opinion on the state of tooling and library support. Thanks
======
suff
It is a very good platform for a wide variety of tasks.

